# Conneaut steelhead



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Fished the Conneaut slip today had over 30 fish on only got 22 in ! Had close to 10 of them in the 28” to 30”
! Being a full moon the big boys were moved in ! Tip of the day always check your hooks










































, even lures you have changed hooks on before will become dull after catching many fish ! Don’t wait till after you lose the fish of a lifetime to change you hooks ! My rule of thumb is literally if it don’t stick in my thumb nail change it !


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Sound advice! I noticed my favorite jig no longer is any sharp. Was costing me fish. Had to make a switch.


----------



## 1bigfish (Feb 3, 2014)

Sounds like a great day wish I would have gone fishing not hunting still a great day


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

Nice fish. Where do you launch ? Want to take my kayak there tomorrow


----------



## CMGOhio (Sep 3, 2019)

that's awesome, was looking for a spot tomorrow morning, maybe this will be worth a drive.


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

bassman56 said:


> Nice fish. Where do you launch ? Want to take my kayak there tomorrow


With a kayak you can either launch at the river launch ramp or the launch ramp in the harbor if you look on google earth you can see the launch ramp on the river between the 2 rail road tressel bridges


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

That’s awesome!

I’m not real good with the sonars can someone explain? Do the steelhead hug the bottom and is that baitfish above them?


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

More than likely those are almost all steelhead on the sonar. 

That's one amazing day! Any hot color you where using? We are heading up Monday morning. Going out for perch then trying for some steely's. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Active steelhead will generally be high up in the water column and inactive will drop down some ! In the sonar pick there is a lot of baitfish in the middle but the fish below could be some steelhead but I would put my money on sheep head walleyes and white bass and large shad as being the deeper fish


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Wow that’s amazing. Thanks for the info!


----------

